# New KNK/ACS Studio Video on Rhinestone DieCut Design



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I created a new tutorial video at the request of a customer. It shows how to create a rhinestone design in which you cut through one design with another (see example below). 

It's somewhat similar to how I did the recent Baseball Design video, but with horizontal rows of circles and using a few other miscellaneous functions in the software:

Diecut Design Video

There are other ways to do this. For example, I could have designed the "O" already filled with the circles and then die cut the words from the pattern, but I find that methods requires a lot of subsequent deletion of partial circles and sometimes you can miss seeing the tiny little slivers. So, I think this method works a little better... at least until I come up with yet another way I like better!


----------

